# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Продолжается набор на стажировку в компании «1С:Автоматизация».Август 2012г.

## Astahova

Компания "1С:Автоматизация" – входящая в тройку лидеров рейтинга ЦКП фирмы «1С» по г.Москва, продолжает набор разработчиков 1С в группу стажировки с 06.08.2012 по 10.08.2012 с целью дальнейшего сотрудничества с успешными стажерами.

Напоминаем программу стажировки:
*Знакомство, вводная лекция о компании
*Тренинг по коммуникативным навыкам
*Технология проектных работ
*«Мозговой штурм» по выработке тех. решений
*Разработка ТЗ с элементами технического проекта
*Ознакомительный вебинар «Концепция 1С:УПП 2.0»
*Тренинг «Работа с возражениями»
*Экскурсионная программа по Москве
*Семинар «Новые возможности платформы «1С:Предприятие 8.2»
*Завершение стажировки, подведение итогов, корпоративный фуршет, неформальное общение.

Для проживания на время стажировки компания предоставляет общежитие (корпоративную четырехкомнатную квартиру, с ремонтом и со всем необходимым для комфортного проживания), расположенное в г. Люберцы (23 мин. на электричке).
Спешите записаться в  последнюю группу стажировки в этом году!!! Подача заявок до 1 августа! Осталось всего 5 вакантных мест!

Стажировка БЕСПЛАТНАЯ! Вы тратите деньги только на покупку еды в магазине и обеды в столовой, а также 1000 рублей за проживание в общежитии.

С более подробной информацией можно ознакомится на нашем сайте : http://www.avtomatizator.ru/?main=stazh

----------


## Astahova

О результатах июньской стажировки читайте здесь: http://www.avtomatizator.ru/?main=news&id=2793

----------

koretsky (14.10.2013)

----------


## koretsky

так, землячка, а где стажировки за 2013-й год? что ты себе думаешь?

----------

